# New CHP Units



## PapaBear (Feb 23, 2008)

New units coming to a freeway near you, soon!



















That is, if you were living in CA!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

Does all-white indicate a specialized unit like commercial vehicle enforcement?


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

Give me black and white over all white any day.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

Lose those DISGUSTING lightbars !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mattyc (Nov 16, 2003)

It looks like a sore thumb in that line of Crown Vics.


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

Sniper said:


> Lose those DISGUSTING lightbars !!!!!!!!!!


Looks like the wing span of a bird.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

Those lightbars were the "next big thing" many years ago. I think the only PD around here that used them was Boston FPS; they had a tendency to freeze-up in extremely cold weather, and the lights would light-up but not rotate.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

I'll still take a Vic.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Delta784 said:


> Those lightbars were the "next big thing" many years ago. I think the only PD around here that used them was Boston FPS; they had a tendency to freeze-up in extremely cold weather, and the lights would light-up but not rotate.


Ugh, we had those back, a "few" years ago.. You're right, absolute crap. If you were lucky enough that the bulbs illuminated and the rotators spun, the racket they made caused an instant migraine...


"Sorry officer I didn't know the 1 stationary blue light meant you were going to an emergency call.."

"Damn.. Dispatch notify my sgt and start me a hook for my cruiser..."


----------



## PapaBear (Feb 23, 2008)

Polar bear units are primarily for commercial enforcement; however, they have been know to be used enmasse as selective enforcement units in high speed areas - like I-15 between Ontario and San Diego where speeds are common place at 95+. Five or six polar bears working a ten mile section of freeway have a tendancy to slow traffic pretty quickly.

The agency does use a variation of emergency lighting. Some units still have the single red spotlight; some with low profile roof lights; some with concealed lighting behind the rear view mirror. The ugly lights are not near as ugly as our original "Federal" light bars of the late 70s and early 80s. Now, those were some OOGLY pieces of equipment.

Here are a number of variations that are produced by Federal Signal:

http://www.fedsig.com/products/category.php?cat_id=1


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

I always liked the black and whites that were slick top. Diplomats, Mustangs and an occasional Crown Vic in the late 80's. One red spotlight in front, red, blue and yellow flashers on rear deck. I got stopped by a CHP officer in a Mustang in 1989. He suggested that if I liked driving fast, maybe I should apply for a position within the CHP. The rest is history.


----------



## sdb29 (Jul 17, 2002)

Delta784 said:


> Those lightbars were the "next big thing" many years ago. I think the only PD around here that used them was Boston FPS; they had a tendency to freeze-up in extremely cold weather, and the lights would light-up but not rotate.


Around 1991 our "downtown" car had one of these. You had to be a software engineer to work the controls. Pushing certain buttons would cause two of the clear pods to rotate to the side to be alley lights- of course you had to wait the three or so seconds it took for the lights to rotate to the side before you could see anything. Push another button and the same white pods would rotate forward to be takedown lights. Cops that didn't work that car every night would have no idea how to use the lights.

Is there really anything wrong with "push the button all the lights go on; push the button again all the lights go out?"


----------



## 1234hey (Jun 12, 2007)

Imagine having this as a take home:


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Nothing is as bad a Michigan State Police


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> how about the popo in the UK hahaha


Cinderella is this what they drive around your way...


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

Delta784 said:


> Those lightbars were the "next big thing" many years ago. I think the only PD around here that used them was Boston FPS; they had a tendency to freeze-up in extremely cold weather, and the lights would light-up but not rotate.


Those lightbars are everywhere in Southern California. The cold weather isnt really a concern.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

csauce777 said:


> Those lightbars are everywhere in Southern California. The cold weather isnt really a concern.


They may have been at one time, but I can think of only one department in LA County that still has them, other than the CHP. They were sorta kinda popular when they first came out years ago but not anymore.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

LA Copper said:


> They may have been at one time, but I can think of only one department in LA County that still has them, other than the CHP. They were sorta kinda popular when they first came out years ago but not anymore.


The idea was sound; to put more light out sideways so the cruiser is more visible at intersections, but the execution of the idea left something to be desired.

Is it still CA law that police vehicles have to have a forward-facing solid red light?


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

I honestly don't know why departments wouldn't always go with LED racks over new rotarys or strobes. Brighter, use much less energy, no moving parts to get jammed up, and you don't hear than damn high pitch flicker that you do with the strobes.

Anyone know what you're looking at in cost comparisons between the three?


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

I know we just got three new cruisers and I made the mistake of looking at the lights when they turned them on!!!! 

OOPS!!! 

Saw spots for about 5 minutes!


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Ill go with low profile LED. Strobes blow especially when you're on a detail and your tired and you keep hearing that flickering noise. What's with the white. come on CHP, you should know better Black and white, makes it look tougher!!!.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Delta784 said:


> The idea was sound; to put more light out sideways so the cruiser is more visible at intersections, but the execution of the idea left something to be desired.
> 
> Is it still CA law that police vehicles have to have a forward-facing solid red light?


Yes it is. In fact, whenever we get into a pursuit, if we don't have a line in the report saying that we checked our "solid, forward facing red light to verify it was in good working order" in our arrest reports, there are some ADAs who say they won't file the evading charge.

As for the white CHP cars, several CHP officers have told me that some of the cars are painted all white because they're harder to spot on the highways, which makes it easier for them to close in on those pesky speeders. I would agree with that, it is harder to spot them.

Out here in California, it's state law that to conduct traffic enforcement, the patrol car has to be marked. We can't use unmarked cars like you guys there in Mass do. So I guess the plain white car with the CHP emblem on the door is about as close to plain as they can get.


----------



## HELPMe (Dec 17, 2004)

The vector bar comes in a LED version. I never really liked the looks of it though. I know the FHP ditched the vectors, but NYPD still uses them, same for LV Metro.


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

LA Copper said:


> Yes it is. In fact, whenever we get into a pursuit, if we don't have a line in the report saying that we checked our "solid, forward facing red light to verify it was in good working order" in our arrest reports, there are some ADAs who say they won't file the evading charge.
> 
> As for the white CHP cars, several CHP officers have told me that some of the cars are painted all white because they're harder to spot on the highways, which makes it easier for them to close in on those pesky speeders. I would agree with that, it is harder to spot them.
> 
> Out here in California, it's state law that to conduct traffic enforcement, the patrol car has to be marked. We can't use unmarked cars like you guys there in Mass do. So I guess the plain white car with the CHP emblem on the door is about as close to plain as they can get.


This is LACOPPER's assigned cruiser...


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

You should see me when I'm in a pursuit in that thing! Not to mention it's a chick magnet!


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Delta784 said:


> Those lightbars were the "next big thing" many years ago. I think the only PD around here that used them was Boston FPS; they had a tendency to freeze-up in extremely cold weather, and the lights would light-up but not rotate.


I could be wrong, but I think Lynnfield (or one of the towns in that area) had a few...


----------



## cjmajor (Feb 3, 2006)

lose the flying V lightbar!


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

FHP Light bars are still awful though, those CODE red lightbars....flash red during the day, and blue at night.....And they cost a fortune....

Alot of troopers in Florida use Duct tape to cover the source that detects light so that it will always flash blue...they hate the firefighter lights on their cruisers....


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

Foxy85 said:


> FHP Light bars are still awful though, those CODE red lightbars....flash red during the day, and blue at night


What's the point of that?


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Delta784 said:


> What's the point of that?


 I believe a study was conducted that revealed that red lights are more perceptible during the day, while blue lights are more visible during the night.


----------



## CJmajor27 (Nov 22, 2006)

Andy0921 said:


> I believe a study was conducted that revealed that red lights are more perceptible during the day, while blue lights are more visible during the night.


I'm curious, does that explain why NY state police agencies use red lightbars instead of the traditional blue?


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

CJmajor27 said:


> I'm curious, does that explain why NY state police agencies use red lightbars instead of the traditional blue?


NY is just ass backwards...fire uses blue and police use red. The majority of the NYSP cruisers that I have seen still had halogen rotators. :roll:


----------



## HELPMe (Dec 17, 2004)

+1


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

Does Rhode Island SP still have that odd ball red/amber lighting?


----------



## TopCop24 (Jul 11, 2005)

Lawrence PD still has a few of the "mighty duck flying V" light bars on their auxillary cars


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

LawMan3 said:


> I'm pretty sure Connecticut does it that way too


Police cruisers have red and blue lights (sometimes an amber or two in the back), fire apparatus utilize red and white lights, and volunteer FF's utilize blue lights.


----------

